# Darton



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

I am wondering how many fellow Darton Brothers and Sisters I Have here in Archery Talk.
list what your shooting, or what you have and have shot. pictures would be good also. or what you may be planning on getting. 

I am shooting a ----2004 Magnum Extreme, but am looking at a few of the 2007 models for a upgrade.

D.S


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Die hard Darton fan here from northern MN. My first bow was a Darton Lightning, which I will never sell and my current bow is a 2005 Tempest Extreme. I absolutely love the Tempest so it may be a year or two before I upgrade to probably the P3000. Also, my brother is giving his Xtec to our dad so he can get a Darton!!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have had several Dartons, presently have a 02 Maverick, it is an awesome shooter. They make a really good bow imo.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I shoot a Tundra right now. I may check into the new models, who knows.


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've Had many Dartons over the years, Started in the late 70's with the SL50, WH600M, Lightning, Viper, Reagade, Rebel, 2 Wranglers, 3 Mavericks, and still shooting the 04 Typhoon. Lots of other brands in there too! Can't wait to get the 07's in to play with. You will probably see one in my signature soon!


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just acquired an 07 Darton As-400 today...

Awesome Bow !!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I got me a Darton PRO 3000.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Shot or held most of the new 2007 models...

currently shooting 2006 executive vegas and marauder

hopfully I will be setting up the 2007 pro 3000 soon!

-steve:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Nice!!!!!!*

Your making me want one!!!


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

I like what I am seeing so far, lets keep them coming guys.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi all*

I shoot the Typhoon Extreme and looking to by the PRO5000 this year..

Great bows .


----------



## xt_shooter1 (Jan 4, 2007)

*i have an 2002 darton*

i have a darton titan xt that i never use. but it is still a sweet bow. ir darton guys are interested in this let me know has the c/p/s cams split limb.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

darton_shooter said:


> I am wondering how many fellow Darton Brothers and Sisters I Have here in Archery Talk.
> list what your shooting, or what you have and have shot. pictures would be good also. or what you may be planning on getting.
> 
> I am shooting a ----2004 Magnum Extreme, but am looking at a few of the 2007 models for a upgrade.
> ...


Darton Avalanche, sweet bow, fast (293fps), quiet, smooooooottttthhhhhh after shooting this bow I sold off all my pse bows, I might miss my diablo a little. I still have my mathews ultra light if anybodys interested? I'm a darton fan. My boss has the magnum extreme, that is a flame thrower for sure.

Where in michigan are you, I'm in Kalamazoo


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a 2006 mav, mom has a 05 mav sd ( and I just ordered a 07 pro3000 for her) I would like to get a new one, but if i do it wont be till later in the year. to many bills to payoff 

Reed


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

I am currently shooting a Maverick extreme, but I also still own my renegade xt, my 300 wh, and a few other Darton compounds , My wife is shooting a 
Yukon SD and is thinking about upgrading to the AS100, and my son is shooting a Vapor, I also own a Darton recurve that I enjoy shooting 
photos of my fury recurve and my maverick

















I also live in Michigan, in Glennie


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Question...Does Darton outsource any of their parts (Limbs, Cams, etc.) or are they all done in house ??

Thanks !!


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

1996 Maverick - still used for hunting through this last season. And my daughter uses a Darton youth compound - I don't recall the model, but it's about 6 years old. I also have a Darton recurve somewhere in the basement - a youth model at 25 pounds.


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

RT1 said:


> Where in michigan are you, I'm in Kalamazoo


I am near Gaylord


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Stuka1166 said:


> Question...Does Darton outsource any of their parts (Limbs, Cams, etc.) or are they all done in house ??
> 
> Thanks !!


Darton does all the work in house. I got to see it last year and its very impressive. They get limb blanks and tapper them to desired thickness , drill ,groove and paint to spec right there. They also treat the employees pretty well in my estimation. All metal machining is done from blocks of aluminum right there.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I had a Darton Avalanche, she's down the road now and Can't decide between the 2000 or the 3000. DECISIONS, DECISIONS. And my 7 year old daughter gets her first Darton Ranger II this spring. I converted my brother-in-law to the Darton family aswell. He now shoots a 70lb Tempest. Darton rocks!!!


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

I have had an SL-50, Lightning, and I am currently shooting a 2002 Maverick. I have tried others, but I keep coming back to Darton. I would really like to check out the new offerings, but the only shop in the area that carried them has closed up. :sad:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

Cyclone LD -- have tried others but always come back to it. Perfect fit for me. Might try the 5000 next


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I am currently on my third Darton bow, and have been shooting them since 1993. I started with the Old Darton Excel, then made a small upgrade to the Renegade XT, and am now shooting a 2001 Maverick Express. Every year I say I am going to get a new one, then I go out and shoot the Maverick and I end up keeping it for another year. IT was really good to me this year, as I had my best bow season ever harvesting 2 turkeys and 3 deer, including my second best archery buck to date. I am strongly considering one of the new Pro Series bows or a Tempest or Tundra this year. Here are my animals from this past year. One was a two for one hunt, big gobbler, and nice doe.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought Whitetail99's old bow for my daughter. Nice bow. Thought seriously of getting an 07 for myself. Just saw the prices. One of the things that attracted me to the company was I thought they were cost conscience. Mid 850's is a huge push for me to go back to traditional. I wont be buying one.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

has anyone any opinion on the pro 4000

seen it?
shot it?


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Been a darton fan for over 10 years now...I got a Tundra last year which is a real shooter. I am glad to see their new models are getting good reviews.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

nodog said:


> I bought Whitetail99's old bow for my daughter. Nice bow. Thought seriously of getting an 07 for myself. Just saw the prices. One of the things that attracted me to the company was I thought they were cost conscience. Mid 850's is a huge push for me to go back to traditional. I wont be buying one.


I've only seen one report of the prices being that high; I'd check around a bit before assuming that's the case everywhere. Also, there's a couple of clear differences between the Pro and Assault series this year. That should keep the prices on the '07 Assault series in the same bracket as Darton's '06 lineup.


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

Darton is awesome, and I am glad to see that their are more guys out there that think so also. I got to shoot a AS 400, and AS 300 this past week still have not had the opportunity to shoot any of the Pro Series. I really liked the 300, But have not decided yet because I really want to shoot the Pro. before I bring one home.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

dartman said:


> I've only seen one report of the prices being that high; I'd check around a bit before assuming that's the case everywhere. Also, there's a couple of clear differences between the Pro and Assault series this year. That should keep the prices on the '07 Assault series in the same bracket as Darton's '06 lineup.


Your right. I just looked again and they were from 650 to, and this is what shocked me, 879 for a pro 4000. It's all I saw after that. I haven't seen the prices of the other 3 this year.


----------



## jailbirdal (Feb 13, 2003)

*darton*

I shoot a 2006 Darton Maverick Extreme, and known as Dartonman over at Realtree.com where I am a moderator....my son, who is 13 shoots a Darton bow as well..........go DARTON..........al


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Setting up the new pro 3000 this week!!!

just temporarly though cause I must have a set of ballistic bowstrings on my rig!



-steve


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pictures everybody ...Thanks for sharing ...Hey Steve ...Nice lookin Sideplates on the Darton ...
............


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

want to buy them bob???
:wink: 

-steve


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey, I haen't talked to you forever ONT. I finally got my Darton. I have an '06 Murauder with an HHA Optimizer Sight. Recently I had an '07 riser put on my bow and a custom string put on it. I have not shot any animals with it yet, I missed a doe in October at 50 yards. It wasn't the bows fault. Anyway, I am so ready to shoot 3-D and am hoping to shoot a 400 this year.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I did shoot new 200 bow from Darton. It was awesome.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

noice to see ur liking the darton... i just sold my 06 marauder but not in any way because i wasnt happy with it!, just keeping up with the new line and really like the pro 3000 and its cam system. Speed is always noice for 3d!

steve


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I will stick with the '06 because of the '07 upgrade. I will probably wait until '08 to get another Darton maybe a target bow. Take care.


----------



## lug (Nov 21, 2003)

I shoot a 99 maverick and an 05 tempest. And my 11 year old son shoots a darton cadet 
awesome bows


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it just my computer, or on the new updated Darton site where that maurader 
or Darton comercial played on the main screen there is nothing but a small box with a x in it? anybody else like that?


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

darton_shooter said:


> Is it just my computer, or on the new updated Darton site where that maurader
> or Darton comercial played on the main screen there is nothing but a small box with a x in it? anybody else like that?



Mine too. Ya got to go in a different way.


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

nodog said:


> Mine too. Ya got to go in a different way.


what is the other way? how do i get to it?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

my computer loads up the site and video with no issues here???

-steve


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Order placed*

My order was placed for my new PRO2000. Can hardly wait for it's arrival. Not a 50# in Canada, hope I don't have to wait too long to get it!


----------



## Fordfreak (Dec 15, 2004)

I am a huge Darton fan! I have owned four Darton bows since I started shooting at the age of 12. My first was the 50 MX, then I moved up to the Lighting. My next Darton was the 96 Wrangler, which I shot for 9 years. My current set up is the 05 Typhoon Extreme which has taken many game animals in its short tour of duty. I am really looking forward to shooting the new line-up from Darton and see what they have to offer the die-hard Darton fanatics, like myself.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

yeap i think dartons in for a good year.... I think theres some bows in their line that will really take off.... lookout for the pro 3000, 2000, and AS300 for this year... 

-steve


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

what is the Darton vapor bow like? is it decent enough to hunt with? is it loud? I can get one pretty cheap and am thinking about buying it. just want your darton guys advice if that will get me through a few hunting seasons. i am new to archery and want to start out slow and get used to it. plus i am right hand dominance and left eye dominance so thought this cheaper bow would get me used to it. please give your opinions on it!!


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

silver_yummies said:


> what is the Darton vapor bow like? is it decent enough to hunt with? is it loud? I can get one pretty cheap and am thinking about buying it. just want your darton guys advice if that will get me through a few hunting seasons. i am new to archery and want to start out slow and get used to it. plus i am right hand dominance and left eye dominance so thought this cheaper bow would get me used to it. please give your opinions on it!!


it is a very good hunting bow, I bought my son one for x-mas and he loves it, It don't seem to be loud when he shoots it. I would shoot it first before you buy it and see what you think about it for yourself. will it get you through a few Hunting seasons? You bet it will.


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

Typhoon Extreme - have a couple of them. I like Darton, kind of like Martin. No nonsense company with a rich history of good bows. But not too good at capturing the buzz and some ho-hum implementation of great ideas. I am watching the 2007 Darton line up.


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Got to Love them Dartons*

I've got three Dartons now, and I'm still not satisfied. I started back into the archery scene after being out of archery for 6 years, and now I'm totally hooked again. Before my break from archery I was a hoyt guy all the way, in 2000 when I was searching for a new bow I happened across a 2000 Maverick. In the process of looking for the right bow I tried out several different makes of bows, none of them compared to the Maverick, for many reasons--(shootablity, speed, easy tuning, and customer service) to name a few. Since then I've bought a Darton Trail Blazer for my wife, a 2001 Darton Cyclone 3D and a 2003 Darton Maverick for my self. I still haven't found a bow that compares to the old 2000 Maverick I own, even with all the new technology that has surfaced since 2000. This year Darton has phased out the Maverick, which really saddens me, and I don't know much about the new Pro line of bows that Darton offers. If anyone has information on the new line of bows and prices I would like to hear from you. Every sunday I line up to shoot 3D with some top archers shooting new Matthews, Hoyts etc, and I still haven't had one of these new bows out perform the old 2000 Darton Maverick. I recently tuned my 2003 Maverick to shoot Easton fatboy 500s, and I've included a picture of a 3 shot group at 60yds from that bow, and let me tell you the tuning took very little effort, I've also included a pic of my 2000 Maverick which will be buried with me its still my favorite.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

This is my best Buck taken last November with my Darton Tundra.


----------



## foamkllr64 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm shooting A darton Vapor now but my new pro3000 is on it's way!!!can't hardly wait!!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Top L-FB Truth....Top R-2004 Darton mag 33....B L-wifes hoyt Rentec....B R-2003 Darton Maverick.....I also have a 98 Darton Cyclone in mint condition and another 2001 Maverick.Great bows


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Well I am excited to say the least. I will be receiving my new Pro 3000 in about 3 weeks. I am stoked!!! I can't wait to break that thing in on the 3-D course!!! I will likely be keeping my old 2000 Maverick express as my back up, and what a back up to have!!! I totally agree with Abcarrow. It is still one of the best. Can't get myself to part with it. Any guesses on my speed shooting a 385 grain acc at 60 pound with 28.5 inch draw length with the 3000?


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

280, you heard it here first


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had alot of Dartons over the years,a couple of Vipers a Renegade and the latest a Maverick Extreme '03 model.I'm shocked they dropped this bow although I wish I had gotten the Tundra instead[longer brace hieght].:tongue:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I shoot a Darton Vapor 
My husband has a Darton Tempest
Chris


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I hope you are right Bucked up. That is roughly 20 fps faster than my MAverick is launching them. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a somewhat educated guess, going off my Tribute with a similar set-up, slightly lighter arrow and 29" draw, at 64 pounds, I'm getting 288 to 289. The Pro 3000 is rated a litle faster though. so that's what I'm going with. Let me know how close I am.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

abcarrow said:


> I've got three Dartons now, and I'm still not satisfied. I started back into the archery scene after being out of archery for 6 years, and now I'm totally hooked again. Before my break from archery I was a hoyt guy all the way, in 2000 when I was searching for a new bow I happened across a 2000 Maverick. In the process of looking for the right bow I tried out several different makes of bows, none of them compared to the Maverick, for many reasons--(shootablity, speed, easy tuning, and customer service) to name a few. Since then I've bought a Darton Trail Blazer for my wife, a 2001 Darton Cyclone 3D and a 2003 Darton Maverick for my self. I still haven't found a bow that compares to the old 2000 Maverick I own, even with all the new technology that has surfaced since 2000. This year Darton has phased out the Maverick, which really saddens me, and I don't know much about the new Pro line of bows that Darton offers. If anyone has information on the new line of bows and prices I would like to hear from you. Every sunday I line up to shoot 3D with some top archers shooting new Matthews, Hoyts etc, and I still haven't had one of these new bows out perform the old 2000 Darton Maverick. I recently tuned my 2003 Maverick to shoot Easton fatboy 500s, and I've included a picture of a 3 shot group at 60yds from that bow, and let me tell you the tuning took very little effort, I've also included a pic of my 2000 Maverick which will be buried with me its still my favorite.



You mentioned that your wife shoots the trailblazer...I had one of those for a while and I have to say that it shot as good as any bow i ever owned. I have shot the higher end darton models and currently have a tundra which i really like but i shot that trailblazer just as well. I shot alot of 3-d back then and i really got a kick out of shooting higher scores with that 200.00 bow then some guys with their high end bows.


----------



## fufanu360 (Sep 3, 2004)

i had a marauder last year... pretty nice bow... very shootable, but a bit on the slow side


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

FOR PEOPLE WHO LIKE THE MARAUDER BUT THINK ITS SLOW^ 

I WOULD HIGHLY RECOMEND THE AS300 shoots the same but 326 ibo 

amazing bow to shoot....

-steve


----------



## MN Marauder (Jan 22, 2007)

*Dartons*

Shot the Marauder last year. It was awesome. Just got the new AS300. Very smooth and quiet. I'd be out shooting it now, but it is too dark. I liked the previous pictures of custom grips. What is the pricing? Is there a web site?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Still have an SL50 that I shoot regularly. (Whenever I need to remind myself just how much more advanced the new technobows haven't gotten). And always looking for a new Dart to add to the collection (not right at this moment...unless......)

Darton has allways reminded me of the Grumman "Iron Works" fighters of the second world war. Rock solid reliable, sound engineering, last forever. Minimal flash and hype.


----------



## archer2090 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am a Darton shooter, 2006 Darton Maurader


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Back in the family!*

As of today, I'm back in the Darton family. Let's see, my former Dartons include the Excel, 45 mx, Mountain 2000, Maverick straight limb CP6, Viper (2), Mustang Graphite, Tundra, Avalanche. I was probably most impressed with the Viper. I kept buying "more advanced" bows like the Mathews MQ 1 and Q2 XL, only to find out that I could shoot better with the Viper. The Tundra finally convinced me that it was OK to sell the Viper, in that it was a real improvement (finally). I tried the Avalanche, but it was not as nice a bow as the Tundra, IMHO. I (stupidly) sold the Tundra last year, when I was impressed with a McPherson Edge with CPS type cams. I ended up getting 2 Champion ETS (CPS) bows that are impressive enough that I did not really ache for something new, but eventually sold the 34" Edge, and was missing the Tundra again. I'd bet the new ones are probably a little quieter and may recoil less than the Tundra, but the specs make me wonder why I should get one. The Pro 4000 has slightly less ATA and brace, yet is not rated as fast as the Tundra. I was able to save several hundred $$ and just got a 2004 Tundra that is really like showroom new from camelman here on AT. I'll have to use the same noise/vibe tricks I used on my original Tundra, but I can't wait to really start shooting this "new" one.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*My PRO 2000*

Just got my PRO2000. I ordered a 50lb bow and it maxes at 56lbs. I'm shooting 280gr lightspeeds at 28 inch draw and 55lbs and getting 294fps. Not a shabby speed for a short guy.:darkbeer:


----------



## TomR (Mar 13, 2007)

I currently shoot a 1997 Maverick. I absolutely love it and don't plan on changing any time soon. Previously, I shot the Viper. Another great bow that helped me take a lot of game. I've called Darton a few times and have always gotten great service and sound technical advise.
Tom


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*My "new" Tundra update.*

I know most are just interested in new bows, but I'm gonna post my experience anyway, as it may be of some help to some with older bows, etc. I got that '04 Tundra, and it had nothing on the string, so it was pretty noisy, perhaps the reason the previous owner did not like it. Anyway, I put catwhiskers on the string, and leeches on the cables, and it got much better. Still some metallic ringing in the limb pockets, as is common with Dartons with that type of pocket. I have tried the NV system in the past, and also Extreme Limbsavers on the Rampage I had for a while. Never fully satisfied with the results. I had an STS on my former Tundra, but didn't think it really made the bow quieter, just changed the type of noise. I wanted to try what I could before resorting to the STS, or probably a Mean V2 CSS, so I had couple old Limsavers that had been on and off several bows, and had basically lost their stick. One limbsaver ended up being too much to compress under the limb in the pocket, but cutting one limbsaver in half, and putting the half "mushroom" between the limb and pocket, with the flared part closest to the limb pivots worked out well. The bow now has very low vibration and is almost as quiet as my Champion Liberty, which is a very quiet bow. Best part is it did not take long to get that comfortable feel back to the bow. The grip angle, and string angle of the Tundra just feels right to me. I shot at the club for the first time in a few months, having only basement shooting in between. The first 3 shots were touching in the "X" spot at 20 yards, and the 2 5-shot groups I shot at 40 yards were 2.5 and 2". I don't have a chance to shoot nearly as much as most of you on here, so I was very pleased with the bow. I'm not sure why, but for whatever reason, I just find the Tundra to be the easiest bow to shoot fairly well that I've ever had the chance to try. I am just as pleased as if I spent $300-500 more on a much hyped new bow.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

JOE,.......Nice to see a DARTON in your signature! 

Nice fix for the limb pockets. I've figured if I ever ran into the noisy pockets deal, I'd try bottoming the limbs and filling the remaining pocket space with silicone. Your way is no doubt less messy.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Silicone?*

Dartman:

Just to let you know, I did try the silicone caulk trick on a few bows. On the Mountain 2000, I put the stuff between the riser and pockets, and filled the pockets with the stuff. Never got rid of the ring. I think the limbsaver thing works better, and like you said, is easier. Now on that Lightning...I have a tip that I used on the Vipers. Fill the cavity under the limb pockets with silcone caulk that stays flexible, then put a fishing weight (I used the egg style that weighed 1 oz each) in the center of the goo. It seemed to work about like the Mathews harmonic dampers. Definitely quieter and takes the vibration out.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a Darton Maverick Extreme for sale if anyone is interested.
It's 2 or 3 years old,and I love the bow,but I won a new bow and don't shoot it any more.
It's 27.5" right now,and I have another module for it that I think is 28" but I'll have to dig it out and check.60# limbs.
Nothing on the bow right now ,but I can add a Trophy Ridge Mantis V-Drive Guide series sight and a SKB soft case.
$300.00 for all or PM me to talk about trades(3-d targets,Fay Boy arrows,AEP stabilizers,or other accessories),or just part of the package.


----------



## dartdrew (Oct 17, 2007)

i got a 2006 darton vapor, darton makes a great line of bows


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Darton brother here in NC....I'm a Darton Pro Staffer also..


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

the website is updated with 2008 bows now... same website as 2007 though.. and ya that video doesnt work for me either must be there player i have all i get is an x to.... 

-steve


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

*Darton AS50*

Just shot the 08 AS50 WOW what a nice bow very quiet and shock free seemed to be fast.


----------



## D Harvey (Oct 14, 2007)

Been shootin Darton for a long time, currently 04 Tundra extreme Target and 07 pro 3000 for hunting. I like Darton, sure seems like alot of people don't though.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*Black Nickel*

Anyone seen the 2008 darton black nickel target colour. I found this when you go to the dartonarchery online store and go to compound bows them go to a proseries bow and selet colour (black nickel or illusion blue)

just interested on what it looks like.

-steve


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Darton Avalanche! In southwest michigan and fast enough


----------



## mav_rc (Oct 7, 2002)

2000 Maverick,best bow i've ever owned.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> Anyone seen the 2008 darton black nickel target colour. I found this when you go to the dartonarchery online store and go to compound bows them go to a proseries bow and selet colour (black nickel or illusion blue)
> 
> just interested on what it looks like.
> 
> -steve


I have seen it I have shot it and its fantastic. The finish is extremely nice and the new wood grip they have out for 2008 is perfect.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*2002 Darton Magnum 33*

*When I first started Archery Hunting I was shooting a Bear Whitetail then went to a XI witch I got read of after 2 Seasons. Shot a Golden Eagle for Years. Then I tried the Darton Line of Bows and liked the Magnum 33 and have been shooting it since 02. I like how smooth it Draws and shoots smooth too. I would like to shoot the New Line of Dartons because I want to Upgrade. I like the Warrenty Darton has on the Limbs you never know what may happen.

On another Note does anyone remember the Camo Pattern for the 02 Magnum Bows? I am getting a String Supressor made for my Magnum and want it the same Pattern.*


----------



## robert anderson (Jan 31, 2008)

*camo pattern 2002 mag 33*

Hello i have the 2002 darton product catalog and the item # for the mag 33 is 9494 camo list super f the other models list camo color superf/cc i had a 2002 and a 2003 both had the superflange camo but the 2003 dip job was much nicer hope this helps ba in P.A ###------>:tongue:


----------



## telo (Apr 11, 2004)

i got the pro 4000 illsion blue very nice smooth. alot of compliments on the color


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*LOOKING FOR dARTON RECURVE LIMBS FOR CYCLONE LD*

Looking For Darton Recurve Limbs For Cyclone Ld 40 50 If You Looking To Sell A Set Let Me Know.

Rc


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I have to agree about the Maverick ...It saddens me to see it go as it has to be the best bow I have ever shot...the rampage is right up there with it though but I could never keep the limbs from cracking on it...I have never shot a bow better than a darton and I have owned a couple of these $1000 bows in my time...I have also let it be know on here that the loss of the CPS system saddens me as well. I am curious how the new cam system is working out for you guys?? I wouldnt mind shooting a darton again but I am hoping they are still different than everything else out there. It sure seems like everyone is using the same cam system these days.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

BowmanPa said:


> *When I first started Archery Hunting I was shooting a Bear Whitetail then went to a XI witch I got read of after 2 Seasons. Shot a Golden Eagle for Years. Then I tried the Darton Line of Bows and liked the Magnum 33 and have been shooting it since 02. I like how smooth it Draws and shoots smooth too. I would like to shoot the New Line of Dartons because I want to Upgrade. I like the Warrenty Darton has on the Limbs you never know what may happen.
> 
> On another Note does anyone remember the Camo Pattern for the 02 Magnum Bows? I am getting a String Supressor made for my Magnum and want it the same Pattern.*


They only made the super flauge and the hd green for these bows....mine is in hd...it's the last model they made


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Got a new (to me) 06 Tempest*

And it rocks!

First 20 arrows shot "for effect" in the 10 ring on a standard 5 spot with a majority in the X. This at 310fps. Haven't had a chance to paper tune yet, and it's got a 12" stab. 

I should have a good 3D season.

My #1 hunting bow is a Cyclone LD, and has been since 2000. My previous competition bow is a Cyclone RC. Now I'll camo it, and it will be either #1 or #2 hunting bow.

I also have a hatchet cammed Darton with the same riser as the old Fury, and Wrangler. If I put the limbs and cams off my Cyclone LD on it, I think I'll pretty much have a Maverick RC with CPS 6 (Express) cams. Might be fun.

But I'm not messing iwth the Tempest. It's perfect.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

*Nock travel*

Interesting results (attached) from a GTO thread by Oldbuck. In my opinion, this sort of testing does predict what bows will look good on high-speed video and will be relatively simple to tune for broadhead flight.

I really like the smooth draw on my Cyclone LD (CPS 6). The G2 CPS (on my Pro 4000) drops in to the valley a little more abruptly than the CPS 6, but it's not bad. And the valley itself is one that I really like. I was skeptical when they scrapped the old CPS, but the G2 might be the best all around cam system out there today and reports from Norb Mullaney and others (like Oldbuck) support it. I'm a 2-Darton person now.

Does anybody have a Darton 2-piece quiver (HD green) they don't use? I like them but Darton discontinued


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

Saw The Thread Just Had To Add To It !! I Have A 06 Darton Tempest I Bought New In Dec. O7 Love It Never Shot So Many X's In My Life Has An Hha Sight, Qad Drop Away Rest, X-ring Stab In The Front And 3 Ounce Cobra Stab In The Back Shooting 45/70 Ct Cheetas And Drawing 31'' At 56# And Getting 304 On Stock Strings And Cables!!!!!!! Also Just Purshased Here On Archery Talk A 02 Darton Executive Vegas Blue Marble It Has Sure -loc 550 Sight With Viper Scope, Premier Launcher Rest, Carbon Force 30'' Front Stab And 10'' X-ring Side Stab On A Adjustable Mount , Winners Choice Strings And Cables, Lousch Custom Wood Grip,and Easton Cobalt Arrows Havent Really Shot It That Much Yet But It Looks Sweet. Shooting The Tempest Alot So I Can Be Ready For The 3d Outdoor Worlds In Ellicottville Ny This Summer Awesome Bows I Will Shoot Them Forever


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i to have been a darton shooter since the erly 90's started with the exel then the maverick than a 07 pro3000 60-70 i just picked up a 08 pro3000 50-60 mostly because of recent shoulder problems. spots, 3-D, hunting, its hard to beet, one awsome bow. first week of bow season 07 with the 3000 mid 130's 9 pt. untill darton can come up with something better it the pro3000 for me.......


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I was at the bow shop the other day and just about everyone in there shot darton bows at one time or another. funny thing is we all talked about how we shot our best scores(indoor and out) with our Dartons'. Primarily the Rampage!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Darton has an awesome bow, but*

Tell the guys at the DARTON factory to slim down the handle.

Even with everything off the handle it is still to BIG.

Darton could be in the top 3 of bow makers, if they fix the handle.

The handle is the only reason I didn't buy the bow. It feels akward compared to the others.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a darton avalanche

it shoots very well, quiet, accurate, plenty fast.

great customer service from darton, =great bunch of people!

awesome grip ( i like the mathews grip to)

frickin sweet cps cam

very underated bow or bows.


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

I am still kicking myself for selling my Avalanch,,,,,Darton best grips on the market hands down. If thier was a dealer any where close I would more than likely be shooting another one.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Just ordered my boy a ranger 2.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i bought a Darton in like 1990 or 91. i think it was a "Hot Show" does that sound right? i actually shot the bow this last season and have since upgraded to something newer. i am keeping the Darton though and i think it may become my bowfishing rig. i just can't find anything to really complain about with it, it lasted me many years and was always a nice shooting bow.


----------



## Jim Long (Oct 6, 2007)

*I took first place in the NFAA outdoor 3D championships in Redding with a Darton Pro 4000. BHFS-M-S-A last weekend. Want to try a Pro 5000 next. *


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats, go Darton shooters


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Jim Long said:


> *I took first place in the NFAA outdoor 3D championships in Redding with a Darton Pro 4000. BHFS-M-S-A last weekend. Want to try a Pro 5000 next. *


Congrates:tongue:


----------



## TomR (Mar 13, 2007)

2008 Pro 3000...previously a Maverick and Viper......


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I will be shooting my Pro3000 at the IBO 1St leg in Bedford this Friday.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to be a PSE shooter than tried the Darton line. My first one (which I still have) is the 70# Maverick Recurve Express. Really love this bow and can't see me ever getting rid of it. My wife shoots a Maverick XT and she too really loves her bow. 2 days ago, I bought a new Pro3000. I've only been able to shoot maybe a dozen arrows out of it so far but am already really liking it. :wink:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

is it safe to say that there are alot of shooters out there that are missing out on a great bow. I love my darton avalanche, for the little money i spent to buy it, i couldn't go wrong. Very overlooked bow right now.

mine is a 2005 model with the latest of the hd green camo. looks fricking awesome. my boss has the magnum extreme with the older brownish camo, he saw mine and said it looked awesome!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

RT1 said:


> is it safe to say that there are alot of shooters out there that are missing out on a great bow. I love my darton avalanche, for the little money i spent to buy it, i couldn't go wrong. Very overlooked bow right now.
> 
> mine is a 2005 model with the latest of the hd green camo. looks fricking awesome. my boss has the magnum extreme with the older brownish camo, he saw mine and said it looked awesome!



No new responses from anyone?

interesting


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

I have shot Darton bows for many years. First one was the Yukon. Started shooting different bows in 2006. Now im back to DARTON. AS 300


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*WooHoo!! 2nd Tempest 4th Darton on the wall right now!*

Been shooting Dartons since 2000. 

Just bought my 2nd 06 Tempest from Stenger Archery. This one is camo and will be my #1 hunting bow. I am very excited to get it and begin to outfit it for hunting.

I love my competition Tempest a bunch. Beautiful, fast, quiet. Made me a better shooter overnight.

So I'll sell one of my 2 Cyclones, I think the newer one, a Cyclone LD. 

My older Cyclone RC is pretty ratty looking. It was a bright finish competition bow and now has a hand painted flat finish. But it still shoots very well and will be my back up hunting bow.

My Dartons are all solid shooters, quiet enough that people on the shooting line comment on the quiet and the speed together. . My Dartons are also very reliable and stable requiring little maintenance to keep their accuracy. I use good quality strings but not the expensive "Winners Choice" class stuff. Even so I only need to mess with synch and timing every couple of years, and never a limb problem. 

I wish I had a dealer in Chicagoland but honestly, I buy used and keep bows a long time, so I guess I wouldn't be much of a customer.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Darton Rules


----------



## rkeyhunter (Dec 4, 2007)

Started out with the viper, the when the maverick was introduced in 96 i snatched one up. I am now currently shooting a 2002 model Maverick and love it. I have owned the Rebel, Rampage, Titan XT, Magnum 33, and the Maverick. It says alot about a company when your flagship bow is the same for 10 years. Best grip on the market, plenty fast, tuning marks still on the money, still shooting same factory strings and cables since i bought the 02. Set at 68lbs, 30" draw w/dloop, xx78 2213 super slams, with muzzy 4 blade 90gr broadhead through the chrono at 309 fps. I have fondled many bows the last few years but she always keeps me coming back for more. Todays new bows are just to short for my likeing and not nearly as forgiving as the 37 1/4 ata as my sweet ugly, outdated, past her prime,old and decreped bow. But to me she is a beauty.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

*us darton dealers*

Any US darton dealers viewing, please let me know who you are,I have a question or two

thanks


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Shot the new line up yesterday. i think they shoot just as well as the hoyt and mathews line. Very impressed!

If people aren't giving these a look than their crazy.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

just sold my 08 pro3000 im not sure i will ever own another...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

RT1 said:


> Shot the new line up yesterday.
> .


you suck:wink:

any hints, draw stop for the pro series maybe.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> just sold my 08 pro3000 im not sure i will ever own another...



how come, they are close to the same speed as all the "fast" bows. Well accually they hit the advertised IBO not like some others with out having to be "super tuned"

Reed


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

now that was uncalled for!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i used Darton for many years brobably longer than anyone here! it was my choice to change brands, i wanted a bow that did"nt waight so much the pro3000 is 41/2 pound bare.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> i used Darton for many years brobably longer than anyone here! it was my choice to change brands, i wanted a bow that did"nt waight so much the pro3000 is 41/2 pound bare.


that's the only one negative i can say about the new line. I like what mathews did with the lighter weight drenalin. i think when they get over 4lbs. that's too heavy. Nontheless they shot awesome, much credit to darton. I wish they would get recognozed more.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i had both 07pro3000and 08pro3000 07 was 60-70, 08 50-60, the 08 shot much better i dont know y, and the 08 was a little lighter for some reason. Darton bows have treated me well in the past shot some real smoker bucks i decided to try something new this year. Thanks Darton Bows for many years of fun and sucess.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Here's my list.*

Darton Excel
Darton 45 MX
Darton model 45
Darton Viper
Darton/Proline Mountain 2000
Darton Maverick
Darton Viper #2
Darton Tundra Extreme 
Darton Rampage
Darton Avanlache
Darton Tundra #2

Great shooters, no question.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> i had both 07pro3000and 08pro3000 07 was 60-70, 08 50-60, the 08 shot much better i dont know y, and the 08 was a little lighter for some reason. Darton bows have treated me well in the past shot some real smoker bucks i decided to try something new this year. Thanks Darton Bows for many years of fun and sucess.


don't you think you might come back?


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a long list of darton bows that i have owned, and i do still have a 07 pro3000 that i can use anytime i want, and yes i might pick up another Darton someday.


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been shooting Darton since 1990, ooops 18 years..!! And I have no intention in buying/shooting another brand. 

I've heard of other "big brands" having alot of trouble with limbs and other stuff but I've never experienced any of that with a Darton bow!

Right now I have a PRO3000 and that one is going to be around for a long time!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ASAT_Pro said:


> I've been shooting Darton since 1990, ooops 18 years..!! And I have no intention in buying/shooting another brand.
> 
> I've heard of other "big brands" having alot of trouble with limbs and other stuff but I've never experienced any of that with a Darton bow!
> 
> Right now I have a PRO3000 and that one is going to be around for a long time!


what is your setup and speed?


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

RT1 said:


> what is your setup and speed?


Well, right now no speed at all..
I'm waiting for a new string, been shooting too much!


----------



## 00lugnut00 (Aug 17, 2008)

04 magnum extreme, it's the first darton i've ever owned and i will say this, my browning nitro was much more forgiving but i love this darton. i've been shooting it since i bought it in 2004 and i'm very impressed


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

00lugnut00 said:


> 04 magnum extreme, it's the first darton i've ever owned and i will say this, my browning nitro was much more forgiving but i love this darton. i've been shooting it since i bought it in 2004 and i'm very impressed


I to thought the magnum was hard to shoot and hold steady. I bought the avalanche instead. It was easier to pull and hold steady, just a touch slower but more forgiving.

Great grip and cam system, no vibe and stealth quiet.
For $300 new i couldn't go wrong!


----------



## Down4dacount (Feb 26, 2006)

*Set up*

I'm shooting an 08' Pro 3000. Specs are 29" @ 70.7# shooting 26 3/4" Gold Tip Ultralight Entradas through a Muzzy Zero Effect.

Now I will be the first to admit that this is not the lightest setup I have ever shot, however, I will say that I'm shocked at how smooth this bow is for being as fast as it is. I'm shooting 328fps with 100 grains. I've shot all the "hyped" bows....X-Force, Katera, 81st amongst others. They don't compare in terms of speed. I personally think PSE should be sued for false advertisement. They got their numbers shooting an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi. 

I never thought I would put my Mathews down. I have, and I will not return. I can't wait for my new Darton to get here....faster, lighter, new camo...stay tuned:zip:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Down4dacount said:


> I'm shooting an 08' Pro 3000. Specs are 29" @ 70.7# shooting 26 3/4" Gold Tip Ultralight Entradas through a Muzzy Zero Effect.
> 
> Now I will be the first to admit that this is not the lightest setup I have ever shot, however, I will say that I'm shocked at how smooth this bow is for being as fast as it is. I'm shooting 328fps with 100 grains. I've shot all the "hyped" bows....X-Force, Katera, 81st amongst others. They don't compare in terms of speed. I personally think PSE should be sued for false advertisement. They got their numbers shooting an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi.
> 
> I never thought I would put my Mathews down. I have, and I will not return. I can't wait for my new Darton to get here....faster, lighter, new camo...stay tuned:zip:



Bye bye Mathews.

Finally some truth about the new products.

Anybody that hasn't tried a pro 3000 over a mathews is crazy. If they did they most likely wouldn't buy a mathews. I'm not knocking mathews, there fricking nice shooters, but they got passed a couple of years ago by many other companies. Darton should be in the forefront more often or mentioned with the likes of elite, bowtech, hoyt, mathews, & pse xforce.


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

I shoot an AS300 72.0# 30.0" with factory string leeches on a Bucknasty 452X string with Halo serving. No peep sight just a string loop on the string. I shoot a 439.3gr GT Pro Hunter at 306fps. Thats over 91 ft# of KE.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet love that is fast


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Guys I made a pair of sideplates for Steve , If anybody is intrested in a pair of bow grips ...i got 38 colors available ....
...............


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

HI guys is anyone is interested I need to sell my Pro 3000, 60lbs has the new darton string stoper on it. I will include a new factory string. It has scorpion stings on it now.

Very minty condition.

Send me a PM if you are interesed.

thanks

Reed


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

nice grips bob.....


----------



## boddah4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a Darton MX45 that I have had since I was a teenager. I am just curious if anyone can give me any information on it. Is this considered a youth bow? Also, when I shoot my arrows tend to fishtail, is this a problem with the rest? I have the original rest still on it and I am thinking of upgrading to a biscuit whisker. I love the fact that Darton is still in Hale (just a few miles down the road.)

Thanks for any insight you guys offer.


----------



## rjgower (Aug 15, 2008)

*Darton forever*

I bought my first Darton when I was 16 years old. It is a Darton Huntsman and I still have it. Killed a lot of deer with that bow. Then I bought a the WX300. Still wood limbs but had to upgrade them when they developed cracks in them. From there I bought a Maverick. Very fast bow and I really liked it. 2 years ago I was contemplating buying a new bow and even looked into the Matthews Switchback but I waited a year and I was so glad I did. I bought the new Darton Pro 2000. What a sweet bow. Fast and Darton quiet. Shot 3 bucks with it last year. 1 in Missouri and 2 here in Michigan. Biggest one on was an 8 point with a 16 inch spread right in my backyard... So, needless to say I am VERY happy with my new Darton and I am taking it to Africa in less than 2 weeks to hunt 7 different plains game animals. Hopefully I will shoot most of them with it...


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*pro3000*

Bought my 3000 after the Boat, Sport and Travel show in Indy.
I shot many many bows that two days I was at the show.

I was to the point where I told the dude "just bring me a bow and don't even tell me what it is" SO I shot about 5 diff. makes of bows and picked the Darton Pro3000,And the Hoyts were a close 2nd.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

I am saving my change for another Darton. I have a Vapour and I love it. There are no shops around that carry Dartons anymore so I have never held or shot any other Dartons.


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been thinking of buying a Darton myself. I have shot a few (Pro 3000, 2000 and some AS models) and am very impressed, plus I live in Michigan and would like to support a local company. My only complaint is the grip but I could probably just take it off.
My brothers neighbor is friends with someone who works at Darton and got to shoot a couple of the new models that are coming out this fall and was very impressed. From what he was told they are making their featured bow from the AS 300 and (of course) Pro 3000. I think it will be as fast as the Pro 3000 with a few tweaks to the cam system. It may be a little lighter as well. I am looking forward to trying out their new bows. 
Does anyone know of a release date or have any other information or hearsay on the new lineup?


----------



## WildchildJw (Dec 25, 2009)

*darton Titan xt c/p/sr*

I just ran across a Darton Titan the other day anyone know what year they made them and what there worth


----------



## holshotracer (Dec 12, 2009)

Here my free Trail Master


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

My hunting set up is a Darton Pro3000 shooting 303fps

and my new 3D rig is a Darton Pro3500 in Comp Blue shooting 305fps

Love my Dartons!! :teeth:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> want to buy them bob???
> :wink:
> 
> -steve


________________________________________________________________
Hey Steve , The Side Plates Look like they need polishing ...If you will send them to me You get a Free Polish ....
...............


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Darton pro 3800*

My first ever Darton comes in Friday....I hope. I'm switching over from being a Mathews/Hoyt shooter. The Pro 3800 is a must shoot. All I can say is my mouth hit the floor when I shot it. Waaaaaay smoother than a Monster 6 and speeds to match or exceed it. I have a feeling I'll be shooting a Darton for years to come!!


----------



## XxfirmanxX (Aug 15, 2009)

Darton Tempest for hunting 

Darton 3500 For 3-d and Hunting i have a hard time deciding which one to shoot i like them both.


----------



## michswamprat (Nov 13, 2008)

*Proud Darton Staff Shooter Here*

Just built my Pro 3800 last week, shot a 292 first time out of the box. Set at 60#, 28" DL, 300 gn. Victory VForce HV, nine speed nocks instead of the factory set of ten......329 fps. Simply Awesome! Way to go Darton.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Changed*

Recently purchased a Darton PRO3800 Quad and love it. Feels good to shoot in the hand and getting some great speed.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks to Rex for all the patents and bows he has brought us and still being humble about it.


----------



## Acenturian (Jul 31, 2004)

I have a 1998 Darton Renegade, a 2003 Mag 33, 2004 Typhoon....love all of them. 

Just wanted to share a "heads up" I found a cool Darton logo (old style) decal for the truck on Ebay.....Just type "Darton Sticker" in the search...looks very cool on the FJ


----------



## bowhuntordie (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a dealer in the Illinois area and if their are any questions or want to look at one just pm me. Thanks


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

I started out with the SL50 took it to alaska on Caribou. (came close but on joy)
Then the 60mx, then the Darton lightining, to the Maverick and now I am loving my pro3000. The wife is shooting the pro1100. As I have always said. "You can buy a more expensive bow BUT you won't buy a better ONE.""


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Just got a new Pro 3000.....2009 model...

Sweet bow.
great finish!
When i have it all setup I will post pics and some shooting results.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bump

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------

